# Women!



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

How many women are using this site, and/or slingshots?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

They might still be in the closet.

Time to come out of the closet.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope all the members Womenfolks are enjoying slingshots (they may not come to this site or post any comments)


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Slingshot forum is not a gay site?









Sorry


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

We have at least one Female member. Therefore, no! we are NOT a gay site!


----------



## peashootergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so glad I could help make sure this site is NOT a gay site.







I do my part.









By the way...I love shooting slingshots. Just don't have much time to get on the forum and talk about it. I can't believe I'm still the only woman on here...the others that I know are out there shooting just don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know about this site, but about 30% of the shooters I know are women.
And they even used to kick my ass in competition, but that time is luckily over


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's no reason why women should not be the equal of men in this sport.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

sometimes the girls from my slingshot pics are looking in the forum. they all enjoy slingshooting and have there own slingshots.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no reason why women should not be the equal of men in this sport.


 apart from the fact they're women *hehehe*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Who knows There just might be some closet shooters out there. No homosexual thing intended at all about closet. Besides in my very early years gay use to mean happy not seedy as english has been perverted.

My wife shoots slingshots but only in back yard where we have an 8 foot privacy fence and she will not shoot in public.

Nobody is equal to any one we all be different.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nobody is equal to any one we all be different.

I like your post, but this bit struck a poigniant chord with me; if we are all different, this makes us equal in at least one thing, I like that.

[/quote]


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Nobody is equal to any one we all be different.
> 
> I like your post, but this bit struck a poigniant chord with me; if we are all different, this makes us equal in at least one thing, I like that.


[/quote]

Your right, as it goes the more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the same in each countries.

Rare female slingshot shooter in this planet.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe we should take up knitting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Me thinks my wife ought to take up knitting. She shot one of our kittens in the head although she was wanting to only dispatch them from what they were doing. After a couple of weeks the knot on its head went away. Yes women are different than men, is this a shocker? But, should all women have knitting needles? Arent these potential weapons too that can be used for jabbing. On the other hand perhaps she should leave the knitting needles alone. We can all have an interest or a passion for something no matter what the configuration of our bodies. No one is equal to you or to me and no one is equal to anyone or we could all be Line Backers for the Rams. Not a chance.


----------



## peashootergirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Knitting needles???? I'm more scary with knitting needles than a slingshot...can't make the things work right. Besides, in a house full of all boys, no one wants anything knitted around here anyway so what would be the point? At least I know how to have some fun with my boys (and keep them in line if needed







).

I'm not trying to be "like a man," I just happen to enjoy doing something that my husband and boys enjoy. I know there are other women who like to shoot slingshots out there too. I'm sure they aren't on here cause they don't have much time to spend on the forum either. They're too busy taking care of you guys.









Maybe some of you SHOULD take up knitting...I know there are some guys who are very good at it.







As for me...I'm headed out to shoot my slingshot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I can't knit (as funny as it is to think of me doing it) but I thought a little flight on a needle, you have a nice bolt; and to be honest, I do quite a bit of sewing.
P.S. can you picture Jorg knitting? I think he'd try to knit the strongest jumpers. No offence intended if you're reading, Jorg?
P.P.S. I think the needle as a weapon is best thrown, like the Shuriken of Japan, as it's too fiddly to hold; though you might get one good strike out of it (a little tip for self-defence in the home, though don't take my word for it).


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to admit I am pretty good at sewing. When I worked I would sew up my gloves when they would come apart and My duely nail bags also. And over the years I have sewed all sorts of sundried items. We have evolved into a unisex society. I saw for the first time a women drive up on a 1200 electra glide harley davidson just yesterday at a target store. But the down side after all those years of riding in the elements her face was like a catchers mitt. But, that was one fine scooter. More power to the ladies.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

dgui said:


> I have to admit I am pretty good at sewing. When I worked I would sew up my gloves when they would come apart and My duely nail bags also. And over the years I have sewed all sorts of sundried items. We have evolved into a unisex society. I saw for the first time a women drive up on a 1200 electra glide harley davidson just yesterday at a target store. But the down side after all those years of riding in the elements her face was like a catchers mitt. But, that was one fine scooter. More power to the ladies.


Women!


----------

